# Tecumseh Hm80 Carb questions



## bigangelman (Nov 25, 2010)

I am trying to get a John Deere 827 snow thrower running good again and have run into a problem with the idle speed & carb adjustment. It's been years since I touch one of these. 

Here's what I have It start and runs quickly, it doesn't want to idle and any movement of the throttle will kill it. If I am quick enough with the primer bulb I can give it a push and it will keep running. It had some old gas in it from the previous owner, I did take out the idle screw and the float bowl and clean things up, without removing the carb. I have good fresh gas w/o enthanol. I did find the primer hose bad on the end so I cut the bad part off. Are there parts inside that previous ethanol runied?
What is the proper adjustment of the needle valves? Is it the idle on the side? Main on the bottom? 

I am thinking it might be best to get a rebuild kit for the carb and do it right. (I would like to do this now will it is warmer out than below frezzing temps)


Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

It had old gas in it so the inside of the carb is varnished up and will need a soaking in a carb cleaning solution. Adjustment on both screws is 1-1/2 turns out from lightly seated. The main jet is the 1 on the bottom of the bowl. You can try to take that out and clean ALL the holes in using a small wire and spray carb cleaner. There may be a tiny hole in the threads, so look closely and use a magnifing glass if needed. This small hole is missed by so many and is the 1 that causes most of the problems.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You think like I do. I got out and worked on mine before the temps dropped too much also.

Here's a manual on Techcumseh L heads, including everything, and more, you'd ever want to know about their carbs.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

*you can get a whole new carb for $50*

I am in the same boat as you, but I have decided to buy a new carb. Usually I would just install a kit, but I found a place on ebay where I can get a whole new carb for $50, and I'll keep the old one for parts. here is a link to the carb I bought, maybe it will work for your model as well, but if you dont know, just ask the seller and they can tell you what carb you need for your particular motor. John Deere TRS26 TRX26 TRS27 TRS32 826 832 1032D Carb - eBay (item 230537098383 end time Dec-10-10 09:00:05 PST)


----------

